# Motorhome + car insurance



## rainbow (Jan 2, 2011)

Do`s anyone know any ins. company that covers motorhome and car on same policy? At the moment I have to have car insured through winter, then change it to motorhome for summer. (SAGA)


----------



## AndyC (Jan 2, 2011)

rainbow said:


> Do`s anyone know any ins. company that covers motorhome and car on same policy? At the moment I have to have car insured through winter, then change it to motorhome for summer. (SAGA)


 I think NFU Mutual will do this.

AndyC


----------



## freelander (Jan 2, 2011)

Hi Andy C, 
I have my car and motorhome insured with Saga my motorhome insurance is mirrored off my car insurance. Both vehicles are insured permanently but I've only had to provide one proof of no claims however I do have to pay two annual premiums.


----------



## milton (Jan 3, 2011)

*insurance*

NFU certainly do a good deal.  Car and camper cheaper than just the camper with some other companies. And I know from experience they are excellent to deal with if you need to claim.


----------



## Higgy (Jan 3, 2011)

Reading this thread reminded me that the Prelude was up for renewal, so I did
a trawl on the web.  Go Compare & Confused.com

Post Office this was the renewal notice £299
AA £199 inc Legal Aid. £500 excess though 
Direct Line £349

It pays to shop around.  We are selling it, when and if the better weather arrives.


----------



## Landy130 (Jan 3, 2011)

AndyC said:


> I think NFU Mutual will do this.
> 
> AndyC


 
I have been with NFU for many years, with only one motor policy.  It has covered all my cars (max. 3 at a time for me) and my motorhome.  The base vehicle was self imported and added to my policy using it's VIN.  After paying the VAT it was registered.  Later I converted it to a motorhome and it remained covered during that time.

They have an office in most large towns and a visit is much better at times than using a telephone.


----------



## intropiles (Jan 9, 2011)

rainbow said:


> Do`s anyone know any ins. company that covers motorhome and car on same policy? At the moment I have to have car insured through winter, then change it to motorhome for summer. (SAGA)


 
The company of my friend! I'll ask him..


----------



## David & Ann (Jan 9, 2011)

Saga covers my MH (fully Comp) and car (3rd Party) for £ 376.88 for the year. Excess is £150 for MH and £50 for car.
this includes Breakdown for MH at home and Europe and only UK for car.


----------

